# Looking for advice and Cheat sheet for 2017 M140i



## Rothomson (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey guys,

New user here however I've been a reader for a few years!

Basically I'm picking up my 2017 F20 M140i tomorrow (super excited)
So I've got all the software sorted and running with the latest versions  looks good and much easier to use than past software I've used for coding my E60.

I was wondering if anyone has a cheat sheet that would be relevant to this car? keen to get some coding done myself  DVD in motion, playing different video codecs, modifying the volume of the active sound, maybe adding extended Bluetooth function. and basically anything else you would recommend! Just to note I also own the full carly kit. hoping to get some answers and compile some data ready for when my Esys cable arrives. 
Any help will be much appreciated!

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Check out Section 7


----------



## Rothomson (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey, Thanks very much for getting back to me. I had read that thread and skipped through the video but it was late at night so didn't take much from it, will watch again. is there any chance someone has written up a notepad file or something with common coding changes and most wanted features? that sort of thing?
I'm sure I wont be the only one that would benefit from such a document! 

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Blackline (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, the links are under the videos in section 7.

You can use F22 or F30 cheat sheets, the modules are the same.

http://www.2addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=997749

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8567916&postcount=2


----------



## Rothomson (Mar 13, 2017)

Heyy thats brilliant thank you very much that gives me a few things to try when the cable comes! Hope not too much has changed on the 2017 model to make some of this not work. Do you know anything about coding the exhaust valve in the M140i? Like code it to stay open all the time? Or is it in the cheat sheets and I've missed it while reading haha. Again thank you for pointing out these links to me.
I'll certainly share my findings on what works and what doesn't on the car.


----------

